# Oil seeping from just finished soap in mold.



## skayc1 (May 16, 2015)

I admittedly was spraying alot of 91% alcohol to help set up the layers, & it did not work, I also used BB's Vanila Color Stabilizer to help keep it from discoloring, & used the trick to slow down acceleration of adding 100 degree oil to my fragrance oil before adding it to my soap. Also I'm testing coconut flour as an additive. This looks like the alcohol, it was not. I wiped it up. Because of the VCS, I have the soap sitting in front of a fan. I'm hoping the oil leakage isn't a bad sign. I'm superfatting at 5%.


----------



## commoncenz (May 16, 2015)

That's a very pretty soap. 
One thing that I have heard the "veterans" around here repeat often is (to paraphrase), don't try too many new techniques, additives, what have you at one time. It's easier to note what went wrong and find a solution if you don't. 

I'm not sure how many of the above techniques, additives, etc. are new to you, but I do commend you on your bravery and willingness to combine so many at one time. I'm just not there yet (still working out kinks in my swirl technique, etc.)


----------



## skayc1 (May 16, 2015)

I divided this soaping in half to give time, the one difference is adding the 100 degree oil to the fragrance in the first batch, the 2nd batch I forgot. I think it is the first batch seeping oil.


----------



## snappyllama (May 16, 2015)

That's a fun looking soap. 

I'd give the leakage a little time to reabsorb.  Does it feel like it's heating up too much?  I personally haven't had good luck with vanilla stabilizer. Some of my batches have weirdly spiked heat with them and leaked.  After a day or so the oil reabsorbed and the soap was usable in the end. All of my batches seem to change scent to a potent chemical smell that eventually dissipates, but I think it changes the top notes of the fragrance permanently. Now I just embrace the brown and avoid the stabilizer.

When I've used alcohol to help set up for layering, I just spritz a little bit on so a "skin" develops to make it easier to spoon on the next layer without busting through to the bottom one. 

Out of curiosity, what does coconut flour do?  I haven't heard of that as an additive before.


----------



## skayc1 (May 16, 2015)

I was experimenting to see if it would give a fine exfoliating quality. Both time that I've used the Vanilla stabilizer before I have had a stinky smell..I might have let the soap gell the 2nd time. the 2nd time the fragrance went from the daffodil fragrance to smelling like a cow patty, it hasn't recovered, the first time I mixed the fragrance that I used today with another scent, it had a nair smell after cutting, it recovered, don't know if it lost the top notes or not as I mixed 2 together.



snappyllama said:


> After a day or so the oil reabsorbed and the soap was usable in the end.


 
How long did you leave it in the mold?


----------



## snappyllama (May 16, 2015)

Just checked my notes... The worst oil leaking batch spent three days in the mold. On day one (when that recipe would normally come out), I had a serious oil slick on top. On day two it mostly reabsorbed but still looked a little slick on top.  The soap itself was firm at this point.  I took it out on day three when the oil had completely reabsorbed. 

Other batches that didn't separate quite as badly ended up just spending an additional night in the mold.

My batches normally come out of the mold the day after I pour.


----------



## Lindy (May 17, 2015)

I've never heard of spraying layers with alcohol except in MP.  Could this not cause some separation?  This doesn't mean it's wrong just I've never heard of it before.


----------



## snappyllama (May 17, 2015)

The intent is different than MP. 

I've done it on several occasions without issues.  Just a few spritzes and minutes let a thin skin form on the surface - making it easier to add the next layer without disturbing the layer under it. I've done it on regular layers and to firm up a top enough to pipe. I've never had separation, but I just use a few spritzes...


----------



## Lindy (May 17, 2015)

Thanks a new technique to try.  I always put it on the top of my soaps to reduce ash but never for this application.


----------



## skayc1 (May 17, 2015)

I made this CP layered soap using the 91% alcohol to make the layers, sprayed the alcohol between each layer...I think it was at medium trace when I started, Got thicker as I went.


----------



## Lindy (May 18, 2015)

Interesting.  Thank you


----------



## shunt2011 (May 18, 2015)

I too have used 91% alcohol to help put the skin on my soap when layering.  Usually works but sometimes it fails.


----------



## skayc1 (May 18, 2015)

I know the reason it failed, I was trying a tip that was given to me by Brambleberry in mixing 100 degree oil into my fragrance to slow acceleration & I didn't stick blend at that point, I only stirred. It caused the oils to start separating a little. I'm letting the mold sit to allow the oils to reabsorb.

here is how the soap that was leaking oil turned out, it reabsorbed the oil, The cheese cutter I use to cut my soaps was too small, & I did not do a good Job cutting the soap.


----------



## vmakkers (May 21, 2015)

I love the colors and design!


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've had another soap Leak Oil, this time I added the FO to the oils before adding the lye water...I must not have stick blended well enough, oh & I did not use the Vanilla Color Stabilizer this time.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 12, 2015)

The only time I had a soap leak oil really badly (it did reabsorb eventually, but never really recovered, it is kind of weird and grainy) was b/c it overheated, I'm pretty sure.  It had milk, honey and sugar in it, and I CPOPed.  Is there something or somethings in your ingredients or process that could be causing overheating?


----------



## Susie (Jun 13, 2015)

Same here, overheating caused the only oil leak I've ever had.  I had to toss that batch, the texture was just horrible.


----------



## skayc1 (Jun 14, 2015)

My first soap that leaked is now in week 4 of 6 weeks of cure, I tested it this morning It felt so good. adding oil to the FO, I didn't stick blend it in well enough & used a Vanilla Color Stabilizer, also I started adding 1/2 TBSP of coconut flour with the 1/2 TBSP finely ground sifted oatmeal, & 1TBSP kaolin clay I had been adding before. I do not add sugar to my soaps. I do not have air conditioner so maybe my soaping area is getting too hot, although both times involved oil & FO being added together before adding the lye. Both seem ok after the oil reabsorbed, & the latest batch only leaked a little bit of oil. Both times I was trying to slow a fast moving FO.

This is the most recent one that leaked oil-





after the cut-


----------



## regansoap (Jan 17, 2016)

That looks lovely


----------



## MommaSoaper (Sep 28, 2021)

Cool soap! Wonder if the stabilizer is causing issues. BB vanilla stabilizer is only for melt and pour soap from what they told me.  I use it every time I use my vanilla bean FO in MnP no issues but never attempted with CP as they say it will not help with discoloration in CP.


----------



## earlene (Sep 28, 2021)

This thread is 6 years old and the original poster is no longer active at SMF, so will most likely not see your reply.


----------

